
Show HN: Member Decentralized Reddit on Bitcoin (BCH) Blockchain - FreeTrade
https://memberapp.github.io/#topic?type=all&start=0&limit=25&topicname=Member
======
FreeTrade
If you want to play around with it -

Click 'Login' and click 'Create New Account' \- post your address as a reply
to this post and I'll send you some coins to get you started.

